
Google's E2Email Gmail Encryption Looks a Lot Like Vaporware - uptown
https://www.wired.com/2017/02/3-years-gmails-end-end-encryption-still-vapor/
======
rumcajz
Related: [https://moderncrypto.org/mail-
archive/messaging/2014/000780....](https://moderncrypto.org/mail-
archive/messaging/2014/000780.html)

